# 10 weeks too early to worry about autism?



## mandimoo

Well, this is what everyone (close friend, health visitor, GP) says to me. 

BUT I have noticed the following and am really worried and know I cannot wait until she is 3 years old before anyone starts listening to me.

Head circumference crossed 25 centiles upward. 
Lack of smile (although I have had a couple of brief smiles out of her in the last couple of days... its hard work though). 
Does not fix and follow (eyes tested and physically fine)
Does not turn to look at me when I speak or enter a room. 
Does not look back at me if I try to go 'eye to eye', she will actively avert her gaze (so I know she can see, to know to look away).
Doesn't turn toward noise (eg a toy being squeaked or rattle) but she passed the newborn hearing screen.
Regression in terms of holding her head up during tummy time.
Sleeping alot.
Moves her two arms differently.
Stares at blank walls or lights.

I guess I really want a lot of you to say that your LO's did ALL these things and still were fine. 

Please tell me what you think.


----------



## _Vicky_

I think it's far far too early sweetie - she's brand new and won't have even come close to developing in the areas that are affected by ASD - it's very very hard not to worry but do try xxxxx


----------



## AimeeM

That is all TOTALLY normal of a baby that age!! Don't spend your time worrying at all, not yet :)


----------



## sun

Waaaay too early! xx

OT: Vicky I love the new pic of the boys! And Happy Birthday to them!


----------



## _Vicky_

^^ thank you it's a photo of a photo so not too great quality but it makes my heart melt so had to have it! It's three years more or less to the minute later than my avatar  


OP my boy Sam (on the right) didn't crawl till 21 months, walk till 2.5 and only started talking in the last few weeks at just turned three. Has been tested, assessed and reviewed and nothing wrong at all so please don't do what I have done and worry for years! Xxxxx


----------



## mandimoo

I was just scrolling through my old threads, and probably none of you recalls this thread... But for you guys who were kind enough to give me a very gentle shake, and anyone else going through a similar neurosis to mine at the time.... She's fine, you were all right and I was wrong.... Thank goodness! Xx


----------



## sethsmummy

:hugs:


----------

